# survival stoves



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

What would you suggest in a scenario where I need a stove (a burner or two) and I'm completely off the grid BUT in my own basement waiting out the crisis? Would a 2 burner Coleman propane stove with extra fuel be a good choice?
DB


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

not unles you hae great air flow you will die if you dont get a propaen one its cheeper works better


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a little butane burner, it is safe indoors. I used it several times when Hurricane Irene blew thru. It comes in its own little case, & is under $25 (I think a case of butane was $70 when I bought it way-back-when).


----------



## trebmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

here is what i have in mind for a small cooker. wood is avalible every where i look and its easy to heat up and cool down fast.


----------



## Woodsman-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

trebmaster said:


> here is what i have in mind for a small cooker. wood is avalible every where i look and its easy to heat up and cool down fast.


This is the kinda stove/cooker I'm after here in the uk. I've seen old gas bottles used to create a similar set up, but I'm not sure of there durability.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

We have an old apartment sized gas stove in the basement, and only the burners work. It got us through the power outage from the October surprise snowstorm pretty well. We were about the only ones on the street with fresh, hot coffee. Talk about attracting attention!!! "Opsec" died as soon as I stood in front of the house drinking a cup! If completely "off grid", I'd think about cooking outside. Barring that, maybe a Sterno stove or an alcohol stove of some type. It's not like you're gonna be cooking a Thanksgiving turkey dinner.


----------



## trebmaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Woodsman-uk said:


> This is the kinda stove/cooker I'm after here in the uk. I've seen old gas bottles used to create a similar set up, but I'm not sure of there durability.


http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/great-northern-camp-stove.aspx?a=389662
try here, its cheaper then i can make one.


----------



## Woodsman-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

trebmaster said:


> http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/great-northern-camp-stove.aspx?a=389662
> try here, its cheaper then i can make one.


Fantastic......many thanks


----------

